# /var/log/messages spam from the kernel

## Ahnilated

Hello everyone,

I am having an issue and would like to know if anyone else is seeing this.  I keep getting the following message in /var/log/messages:

"Aug  8 16:13:50 (server removed) kernel: [246700.376529] w83627ehf w83627ehf.656: Increasing fan3 clock divider from 32 to 64"

I get this spammed every 5 seconds into the messages file and I would like to remove it or block it.  I am using the 2.6.39-r3 kernel currently.  With this filling up the log file it makes it tough to find people trying to use postfix as a relay and blocking them.  I am not sure if this is coming from the ACPI functions in the kernel or not.  I guess I could rebuild the kernel and find out if the message goes away.

TIA,

Ahnilated

----------

## Hu

As suggested by the name, this message comes from drivers/hwmon/w83627ehf.c.  Since it is written by a dev_dbg statement, I would not expect it to appear in a production kernel.  What is your kernel dmesg verbosity level?

----------

## Ahnilated

 *Hu wrote:*   

> As suggested by the name, this message comes from drivers/hwmon/w83627ehf.c.  Since it is written by a dev_dbg statement, I would not expect it to appear in a production kernel.  What is your kernel dmesg verbosity level?

 

I am not sure how to check this.

Ahnilated

----------

## Ahnilated

I removed that driver and now the messages have stopped.  I don't really need it being my motherboard controls the fan speeds.  So thanks for the help.

Ahnilated

----------

